# questions on sanding 2k primer



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay I have sprayed my 2k primer 3 coats
and then guide coated it

now .. 

do i need to block sand it correct?

I have some 400 wet paper and some 500 wet paper

Is that to fine 2 start with?

or should i get some more? if so, what grit.

i want to start on it tommorow if possible

thank you for your information


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6TREYRIDA_@Nov 8 2006, 02:22 PM~6529977
> *Okay I have sprayed my 2k primer 3 coats
> and then guide coated it
> 
> ...


I go over all the flats with a longblock and 240 lightly first. but most of the time I hit it with 320, then 400. If the color is a light metallic I'll go to 600 -800

400 is too fine to start with, and it will take forever.


----------



## 79on13's (Nov 9, 2006)

You definately need to block it with a coarser paper before you wetsand it if you havent allready. 240 is good if its straight. then reguide coat it and wetsand it with 600. If your trying to straighten it up a bit you will need to rip it down with 80 grit and reprime it again.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i would start with 320, then shoot at least 2 more wet coats of 2k, guide coat and finish with 400


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

If your PLANNING on spraying 3 more coats of primer on there after its block out this is what i would do now.

Longboard with 180, just use 320 on the corners and seams, then if theres any low spots,(guide coat will show) fill appropriately, then reprime and guide coat it.

After that block with 320 lonboard where you can, and finish with at least 400 DRY if your going to wetsand finish with 600 or finer. I dont wetsand primer, theres no need.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Wet sand, dry sand, it doesn't matter. it's all a personal preferance.
I do it both ways and get the same results.
I prefer wet sanding when blocking guide coated primer only because
it keeps it clean to see where I'm going.
Somtimes dry sanding keeps filling the scratches with dust so I loose them.
Also the dust shouldn't be inhhaled, so wear a mask when dry sanding.
I wet sand when it's hot out but when its cold I lean toward dry sanding.
Try it both ways and see what you like best, that's the way for you.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

WOW - !!!!!!!!!!!!!



- You can wetsand entire vehicle with appropriate blocks w/ 400 Grit !!!!!!!!!!

Using 400 straight thru will give you the best finish in case you forget to resand over an area of 240 or 320 ......

But if you really pay attention - You can & should initially break the top skin layer with 320 wet ... & Then follow it up & block sand it smooth until your guide coat process is giving you the result your looking for !!!!!!!

Wet sanding keeps the area clean & allows you to see what your doing with your guidecoat.........!!!!!!!!!


If you need more primer somewhere - Just make spot repairs & Block that out afterwards - Dont spray the whole car again........... 









*** THATS IT - YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW ANYMORE THAN THIS BESIDES GUIDECOAT/BLOCKING TECHNIQUES !!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 8 2006, 07:16 PM~6531593
> *i would start with 320, then shoot at least 2 more wet coats of 2k, guide coat and finish with 400
> *


Me too...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 9 2006, 04:04 PM~6534227
> *WOW - !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - You can wetsand entire vehicle with appropriate blocks w/ 400 Grit !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





this is in my opinion personal preferance too


you can either make spot repairs or shoot teh whole thing again the reason for shooting the whole car again is just to make sure everything sands evenly......

true you can just spot it in but most people just reshoot.......


i have done both if it's a couple of small areas i will fill them,sand them even, and shoot 3 medium coats then sand.......


this just proves there is more than one way to skin a cat :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I guess but,,, To reshoot entire car means time & money .............


Unless your guidecoat reveals a whole bunch of highs & lows ......... But , the body should have been taken care of better in that situation


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 8 2006, 08:56 PM~6531041
> *I go over all the flats with a longblock and 240 lightly first.  but most of the time I hit it with 320,  then 400.  If the color is a light metallic I'll go to 600 -800
> 
> 400 is too fine to start with,  and it will take forever.
> *


i tried to start with 400 once, it takes forever!!!


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

block 320, guidecoat it, then 800 wet. DONE!! End of discussion!


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

IM NOT A PRO AT PAINT SO WHAT EXACTLY IS A GUIDECOAT..? IM CURIOUS.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

guidecoat is any contrasting color that is sprayed over your primer to block sand....



example black over grey.......it helps you find the lows and highs


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 12 2006, 11:12 PM~6556246
> *guidecoat is any contrasting color that is sprayed over your primer to block sand....
> example black over grey.......it helps you find the lows and highs
> *


OK GOT IT.. JUS A LAST QUICK SPRAY OF A DARKER COLOR OVER THE PRIMER BEFORE YOU SAND.. THANKS.. YOU LEARN SOMETHIN NEW EVERYDAY..


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 12 2006, 07:02 PM~6555046
> *block 320, guidecoat it, then 800 wet.  DONE!! End of discussion!
> *



just plain dumb :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Nov 13 2006, 07:24 AM~6556296
> *OK GOT IT.. JUS A LAST QUICK SPRAY OF A DARKER COLOR OVER THE PRIMER BEFORE YOU SAND.. THANKS.. YOU LEARN SOMETHIN NEW EVERYDAY..
> *




yes a quick spray more of a mist coat really


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

3M dry guide, with the dry guide you can see imperfections and sandscratches left that spray guide just doesn't show.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 13 2006, 07:45 AM~6556396
> *3M dry guide,   with the dry guide you can see imperfections and sandscratches left that spray guide just doesn't show.
> *





i agree i love the dry guidecoat i was just explaining it to him


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 12 2006, 11:25 PM~6556301
> *just plain dumb  :uh:
> *


how so, i've been doing it like this for 6 years, i do it like this for silver, gold, whatever. I finish 320 for flake jobs. I also use evercoat slicksand primer BTW.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 12 2006, 11:02 PM~6555046
> *block 320, guidecoat it, then 800 wet.  DONE!! End of discussion!
> *


wow, one blocking?? ill bet that looks strait :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2006, 04:22 AM~6556946
> *wow, one blocking?? ill bet that looks strait :uh:
> *


No doubt!! :0 
why would you guidecoat after hitting it with 320???? :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2006, 04:22 AM~6556946
> *wow, one blocking?? ill bet that looks strait :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: i usually block sand,shoot it again, block it down and sometimes 3 times!


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2006, 04:22 AM~6556946
> *wow, one blocking?? ill bet that looks strait :uh:
> *


I block 320, then i block 800 wet. I've never had a problem with straightness, i don't do bullshit work, all of my customers are happy. I only reshoot if the panel isn't straight or if there are little pinholes and shits.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

I'l post pics of my dads 2004 BMW i just painted tonight. I blocked it 320, then blocked 800 wet. The car is a gunmetal grey metallic, all scratch marks visible on that colour, but there aren't any, and panels are all straight. For primer i finish 150, shoot 3 coats of Evercoat slicksand....lol.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 13 2006, 07:18 PM~6561712
> *:roflmao: i usually block sand,shoot it again, block it down and sometimes 3 times!
> *


hell ya if you want it sraight as an arrow this is what i do too!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 13 2006, 08:44 PM~6562289
> *I'l post pics of my dads 2004 BMW i just painted tonight. I blocked it 320, then blocked 800 wet. The car is a gunmetal grey metallic, all scratch marks visible on that colour, but there aren't any, and panels are all straight. For primer i finish 150, shoot 3 coats of Evercoat slicksand....lol.
> *


do you spray base directly over the slicksand??? I hope not! :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 13 2006, 07:54 PM~6562369
> *do you spray base directly over the slicksand??? I hope not! :uh:
> *


 I agree!



We did this last winter, car is in Van, show winner in the states and got Mag coverage. All body work done, then polyester primer, blocked out. Then primed and blocked out 320 400 600 800. Car is straight!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 13 2006, 08:58 PM~6562398
> *I agree!
> We did this last winter,  car is in Van,  show winner in the states and got Mag coverage.  All body work done,  then polyester primer,  blocked out.  Then primed and blocked out 320 400 600 800.  Car is straight!
> 
> ...


320-400-600-800
thats a nice way of doing things all DRY skandalous?? I do the same but usually just finish with 600.

Paint looks nice!! dont know about the car though.lol


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 13 2006, 08:01 PM~6562421
> *320-400-600-800
> thats a nice way of doing things all DRY skandalous?? I do the same but usually just finish with 600.
> 
> ...



yes all dry. car is retardedly clean, owner works in the parts department at Capilano VW so everything was replaced OEM. He had the Car towed down to us.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 13 2006, 08:54 PM~6562369
> *do you spray base directly over the slicksand??? I hope not! :uh:
> *


I know you should use a surfacer, but we've been spraying base over slicksand for 6 years, no problems, at all! No joke here, we have customers coming back all the time for maintenance, never a question. Why shouldn't you spray base over it?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 14 2006, 04:58 AM~6562398
> *I agree!
> We did this last winter,  car is in Van,  show winner in the states and got Mag coverage.  All body work done,  then polyester primer,  blocked out.  Then primed and blocked out 320 400 600 800.  Car is straight!
> 
> ...




nice job scandalouz...

2 questions.....


what color is that?

why did you finish with 800 and not 600? where you afraid of sand scratches?


oh i guess that's 3 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 14 2006, 04:39 AM~6562257
> *I block 320, then i block 800 wet. I've never had a problem with straightness, i don't do bullshit work, all of my customers are happy. I only reshoot if the panel isn't straight or if there are little pinholes and shits.
> *




you mean you are going from 320 straight to 800 :0 


you never had a problem with sand scratches???


are you blocking wet or dry?


not being a dick just wondering


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2006, 04:22 PM~6567959
> *you mean you are going from 320 straight to 800 :0
> you never had a problem with sand scratches???
> are you blocking wet or dry?
> ...


im wondering the same? i never took my surface pass 600 grit eve with metallic silver finished and have never had scratch marks? i dont know how your bringing down that primer with 320! must take all day!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

in his defense though i know a few guys who DO shoot basecoat over slicksand....


i have only did it ONCE with HOK :biggrin: 


so i know it will work......well it worked for me :dunno: 


BUT before i shot it i looked in HOK tech manual and it says do not shoot their bases over primers that have alkalyd enamel in them...slicksand does not have it so i shot it and it worked.........


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2006, 03:20 PM~6567945
> *nice job scandalouz...
> 
> 2 questions.....
> ...



Color is Jet Black with gold pearl
Finished to 800 for a quality aspect. not afraid of snad scratches, you only go over it lightly with 800 by hand.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 14 2006, 12:12 AM~6563734
> *I know you should use a surfacer, but we've been spraying base over slicksand for 6 years, no problems, at all! No joke here, we have customers coming back all the time for maintenance, never a question. Why shouldn't you spray base over it?
> *



Do you use an epoxy sealer over top of the slicksand as you paint the car just before base??? If so thats probably your saving grace!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 14 2006, 05:39 PM~6568977
> *Do you use an epoxy sealer over top of the slicksand as you paint the car just before base??? If so thats probably your saving grace!
> *



no shit you can look at the slick sand all blocked out and see its pourus.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 15 2006, 01:54 AM~6568651
> *Color is Jet Black with gold pearl
> Finished to 800 for a quality aspect.    not afraid of snad scratches,  you only go over it lightly with 800 by hand.
> *




i never thought of that.......and



do you have more pics of this showing the pearl?

it's fuckin beautiful


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2006, 06:04 PM~6569111
> *i never thought of that.......and
> do you have more pics of this showing the pearl?
> 
> ...



No, only other pic I have doesn't show the pearl.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 13 2006, 11:44 PM~6562289
> *I'l post pics of my dads 2004 BMW i just painted tonight. I blocked it 320, then blocked 800 wet. The car is a gunmetal grey metallic, all scratch marks visible on that colour, but there aren't any, and panels are all straight. For primer i finish 150, shoot 3 coats of Evercoat slicksand....lol.
> *


3 coats of slicksand on a 2004???? did it have hail damage or somthing???


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 14 2006, 11:36 PM~6571724
> *3 coats of slicksand on a 2004???? did it have hail damage or somthing???
> *


 no doubt. I have worked on dozens of those cars and they are straight frm the factory.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 15 2006, 07:59 AM~6572634
> *no doubt.   I have worked on dozens of those cars and they are straight frm the factory.
> *


It is a rebuild, i fixed hood and both fenders, want pics of damage? I finished bondo 80 grit, 3 wet coats, no blocking in between, just flash time.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 17 2006, 12:09 AM~6586737
> *It is a rebuild, i fixed hood and both fenders, want pics of damage? I finished bondo 80 grit, 3 wet coats, no blocking in between, just flash time.
> *


 stop now, you just sound more like a fuckin hack everytime you post.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 17 2006, 08:04 AM~6587482
> *stop now,  you just sound more like a fuckin hack everytime you post.
> *


YUP!


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Here you go, the before pics, i will post after pics tomorrow. No internal damage. Only headlight was replaced. I will take a pic beside my caddy just to prove i'm not BS'ing.BMW Before

Now someone answer my question on what will happen if base is layed down over slicksand...please.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

checked the pic, and I'm STILL wondering why the hell you needed slicksand??? especially considering the rest of the car looked mint!

Why not spray base directly over slicksand, well like skandolouz said, it looks pourous after blocking, but I beleive the main reason to be the fact that its POLYESTER based!!! do you spray base over putty??? Didn't think so!!! well hopefuly not! :uh: like i said before, if you epoxy sealed it u would probably get away with it, thats if it wasn't pourous. why not just be on the safe side and high build after??? just a thought. then you wouldn't have to worry about what might happen later down the line.

No matter what i'm still not a big fan of slicksand, but if used PROPERLY it could be OK. as far as i'm concerned your NOT using it properly, the rest of the car DEFINATELY did not need it either! :0


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 17 2006, 07:20 PM~6592125
> *Here you go, the before pics, i will post after pics tomorrow. No internal damage. Only headlight was replaced. I will take a pic beside my caddy just to prove i'm not BS'ing.BMW Before
> 
> Now someone answer my question on what will happen if base is layed down over slicksand...please.
> *



Do you even work in a shop? Or even ticketed? How the fuck are you able to buy a vehicle of ICBC, That looks like a pic from Queesborough Salvage.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

that dont look like a right off to me!! could have been private insurance?


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

My dad owns the shop, he buys the cars, i do bodywork and paint. And yes the car was a write off; not a dismantle only (restriction where as not fixable), all i know is that this car was stolen, damaged then recovered. Some people buy replacement insurance. Our shop is in port coquitlam; Eurostar Motorsports (1 block west of cat & fiddle pub) on McLean ave. I am only 16, i started doing bodywork when i was 9, started painting when i was 11, we opened our business in 2000. We also do ICBC work, along with detailing/polishing, and audio and alarms. My father has been working on cars of all makes/models and done all repairs there is to do for 24 years. And yes it is queensborough salvage in New westminster. I sprayed half the fgender, that one side of the hood, and half of the other fender and the one corner of the bumper. The rest of the car wasn't touched.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you must be the only shop using slicksand on collision repair -LOL, you made it sound like you sprayed the whole car earlier, now your saying you just sprayed half of this, half of that, part of this, what the hell, so you blended the front end??????????? great!!! 

well your only 16 you got years of learning to do, but if what u say is true I'm sure one day you'll figure it out.


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, i 320 around the 180 grit, and sprayed primer. The car looks very good, no scratch marks or islands anywhere. I'll take pics, and paint matches perfect on the fenders with the doors. Slicksand is the easiest to work with and it has the highest build, i've tried alot of different primers, and slicksand to me is the best. Other primers i used had problems with lifting, sinking, etc. Slicksand is cheap and easy to use. All i'm saying is Me personally never had problems or complaints with customers. But for spot repairs, i use the stuff from KMS tools (can't remeber name). Anyway guys, i'm not trying to make something out of myself, i'm just here to get help when i need it, these forums are awesome and the advice and help that is given is priceless.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Nov 18 2006, 12:51 AM~6592940
> *Well, i 320 around the 180 grit, and sprayed primer. The car looks very good, no scratch marks or islands anywhere. I'll take pics, and paint matches perfect on the fenders with the doors. Slicksand is the easiest to work with and it has the highest build, i've tried alot of different primers, and slicksand to me is the best. Other primers i used had problems with lifting, sinking, etc. Slicksand is cheap and easy to use. All i'm saying is Me personally never had problems or complaints with customers. But for spot repairs, i use the stuff from KMS tools (can't remeber name). Anyway guys, i'm not trying to make something out of myself, i'm just here to get help when i need it, these forums are awesome and the advice and help that is given is priceless.
> *


for real? i hate that shit, its too think, its really nice for finishing up light bodywork but i had messing with it


----------

